# Hwy 242 old mckenzie road conditions??



## hbracca (Sep 25, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had any idea what the snow/tree/washout condition hwy 242 is in. My plan was to ride the bus from Eugene to the mckenzie ranger station and ride into bend. I would prefer 242 before it's open to autos but have no clue what the road conditions are. Anyone have any first hand knowledge they want to share?

Thanks,

-Hollis


----------

